# Remap - West of Scotland



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Where am I looking at for one?

I've got the 2.0 Tdi 140 VAG engine. I'm considering remapping it as I'm going to have the car for maybe a couple of years longer.

Worth it?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Heard Faisal at Kozept Autohaus is meant to know his stuff. REVO dealer AFAIK - not had any first hand experience but he gets a good name on SEATCupraNet

I'm waiting on my DPF giving up before getting a map. It gives me a pong every 750miles or so.


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

I used Ecotune Scotland in Glasgow for my remap was great service from there guys name is stan. They are an apr dealer.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Craigswinton said:


> I used Ecotune Scotland in Glasgow for my remap was great service from there guys name is stan. They are an apr dealer.


Crikey, they aren't cheap :doublesho


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

what about Brotek ,detailing and remaps ,mobile, give you something to talk about when its getting remapped


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had mine done by Stan at Ecotune. (BMW 1 series). Couldn't be happier, real professional guy, clearly knows what he's talking about. (He writes maps for other mapping companies) I wouldn't want my car mapped by some bloke who's purchased a generic map and put it on my car, as is all too common. 

I won't name any names. But hey, what's an extra £100? I know i'd rather pay the extra for something that won't blow my engine to smithereens. Wouldn't you?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure how expensive it is, but I detailed a car for the chap who runs VES Sport.. heard a lot of amazing things about them. (their website isn't working yet, need to check facebook)

They are in Braco, Dunblane.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoke to the guy at ecotune a couple of weeks ago when my exhaust was being done next door. He had a white Golf in and was looking at upping it to around 500 brake. looked a bog standard Golf, non badged, only give-away was the twin exhausts poking out the back.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

My old man has the same engine in his Seat. Had it remapped a few years ago by Angel Tuning.

Very happy with the increased acceleration and the considerable increase with the mpg. Paid for itself very quickly.

He's looking at moving to another Seat (170bhp hopefully as standard this time), which will be remapped again.


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Angel Tuning = generic map. Have a look on the web for reviews. I've read more unhappy than happy ones.

I've nicked this from another forum, but the guy makes the point perfectly:



> You get what you pay for, its as simple as that. I assume your local 'custom mapper' has full rolling road facilities, and spends 4+ hours testing, tuning and datalogging all of the required parameters?
> 
> The sad truth is that most maps that people buy these days are just bought from cheap websites or downloaded from discs bought on ebay by amateurs trying to make a quick buck. There are very few tuners tnat can create true custom remappping solutions for their customers, anyone that tells you they can do this by using nothing more that a laptop is either misinformed or using tne word 'custom' to make the product sound better in some way.
> 
> Tuning and developing ECU software is all about long term testing, measuring, analysis and alteration using the correct tools and by employing people with the knowledge to do so. Anyone can buy a read/write tool from ebay and buy files and call themselfes a remapper and charge £250. Once you add in a premises, staff, cost of running a business, expensive genuine tools and software, rolling road facilities, insurance etc..... You realise why they can create better software than a mobile tuner working from the back of a van, and why it costs more for this premium product.


----------

